# senior.....Katie in New Jersey shelter!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

How can anyone just give away a dog after nine years?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This looks like it is about 2 hrs from us, I forwarded Katie's info to our intake coordinator.

Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Talked with the shelter, they have had Katie since 3/23 and there have been no applications for her.
They are rescue friendly but try to adopt out on their own first.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope she gets rescued by your rescue people. She is beautiful


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She is so sweet looking--hope she can find a good home soon!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Talked with the shelter, they have had Katie since 3/23 and there have been no applications for her.
> They are rescue friendly but try to adopt out on their own first.


 
So sad that she has no one interested in adopting her 

I don't think she'd last more than a day in MA before someone scooped that beauty up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is there a rescue that might take her?*

Is there a rescue that might take her?

KATIE is just Beautiful!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Is there a rescue that might take her?
> 
> KATIE is just Beautiful!!


 

We ( GoldHeart) are working on it. Since we have never dealt with this shelter before, they need to verify who we are. I hope we are able to get her!!

That face just touches my heart!


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

There are a large number of Golden Rescues near that area.

I just mass emailed 5 of them about Katie. Three being in the New Jersey area, 1 in Pennsylvania, and 1 I'm not sure but they service the New Jersey area.

Now all we can do is wait and see if any of them are interested.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh! That's wonderful news.



MyGoldenCharlie said:


> We ( GoldHeart) are working on it. Since we have never dealt with this shelter before, they need to verify who we are. I hope we are able to get her!!
> 
> That face just touches my heart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fameb*

Fameb

Look at her eyelashes!!!

Love that girl.

I emld. a lady at Inland Empire Golden Ret. Rescue about Katie.
She told me they are always looking for GOlden Retrievers, especially females, she said they have many applicants for them and no dogs


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes she is beatiful

That's actually one of the rescues I emailed too.


Karen519 said:


> Fameb
> 
> Look at her eyelashes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> We ( GoldHeart) are working on it. Since we have never dealt with this shelter before, they need to verify who we are. I hope we are able to get her!!
> 
> That face just touches my heart!


I'm going to contact another rescue just in case they give you a hard time. I think this rescue may cover parts of NJ, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We sent them our 501(c) proof, now just waiting to hear back from them and trying to get more info about Katie, sounds like she is spayed but has had no recent vetting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> We sent them our 501(c) proof, now just waiting to hear back from them and trying to get more info about Katie, sounds like she is spayed but has had no recent vetting.


I hope it works out and they let you take her! The person I contacted is away. I was doing someone a favor by sending the message, but...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just seeing this now. I'm glad to hear that it may be covered. I would have contacted DVGRR.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We will be going tomorrow to pick up Katie!!
Yea!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What great news! Thank you!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wasn't there just another thread where a family was looking for a rescue and was turned down without reason? Maybe they'd be interested.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My GoldenCharlie*

My GOldenCharlie

You are so lucky-what a beautiful girl Katie is. She is very lucky too!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am excited to foster her...there is something about that face!!!

I just pray that she is healthy


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh yay!! I'm so happy! Please post pics


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye

So you're fostering Sadie for a rescue?

There is a lady on this forum that is Fair Haven, NJ and looking to adopt.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I am going to foster her at least until she is evaluated for any health issues.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooohooooooooooo  WTG!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Sadie is SURE BEAUTIFUL.
Thank you MyGoldenCharlie for caring about her.

Let us know when you have her today!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Katie has arrived safe & sound. She is real sweet girl and is very overweight, she waddles when she walks poor girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is a beauty. Those pups will help to get that weight off. Bless you for fostering her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wh a beautiful old gal she is. I hope she can find a very loving forever home. She has been a lucky girl to get a place to stay til a forever home can be found.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie is beautiful and so is her foster mom!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That Katie sure is beautiful...please keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Katie weighed in at 105 lbs. Her previous vet found a thyroid problem back in 2006, but her owners didn't follow through with the proper medications.
So she has 45-50 lbs to lose but otherwise seems healthy. 
Good food, proper meds & exercise she should feel like a new woman in no time


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Katie!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

gosh look at her just beautiful, I WISH I HAD MY OWN PLACE SO I COULD TAKE HER IN


----------

